# 172 Views and ONLY 1 reply? Might as well Get Off HERE!



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

That makes me want to leave Chicken Forum! Thats SAD!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure if you noticed but your question has 98 posts here https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...8745560.132330.478703848812565&type=1&theater as well as 175 likes. Thats probubly why people here didnt post, maybe they didnt want to do it twice, OR they just didnt know. Easter Eggers are hard to sex, they are one of those breeds that have 100 different color combos and you basically have to wait for a Crow or and egg to tell the sex. I'm sorry you feel you didnt get the responce you wanted.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry for a mad torrent. But I never expected a true answer. I am 56 years old and had chickens before. I thought it was always JUST a fun question. I am sure the ones that been around awhile get tired of the same old stuff. It just seems sometimes everybody gets lazy or something? I hope everyone has a beautiful day. It's wonderful weather here in south Georgia.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of people on here that are new to raising chickens and might not have anything to say even though they looked. I personally don't know much of anything when it comes to chickens, I'm here for advice to all my questions!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I lurk quite a bit, but since I am new to chickens, I rarely reply. I like questions like the one you posted because I can learn from them.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> I lurk quite a bit, but since I am new to chickens, I rarely reply. I like questions like the one you posted because I can learn from them.


I also read alot more then i reply...i love the community here but i dont know enough to give anyone any kind of advice....only thing i know about for sure is that chicken math is a reality..started in feb with 4 hens two years old and now have 33 pullets too


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i think a lot of people have used this forum to learn, myself included. but there are plenty of very expierienced as well. sometimes you just have to wait until the right person see's your post.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had nothing useful to contribute. So I kept quiet. I'm 53. Sometimes I just gotta let things roll.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I like to read the posts to learn myself. There's a lot I don't know yet about chickens. Going on 3 years with them this coming May. I don't have a roo and I've never incubated either. I've blended in newbies to an existing flock 5 times now so I've learned a lot in that dept. Many times I check out a post just so I can learn with the rest but don't have anything of use to add to the post. I'd like to think and believe that all of us here are to here to learn and help each other out as we can. You'll find some of my thread starts have very few replies. More recently where I found an existing thread on prolapsed cloaca. There were few previous replies and I in the same situation as the one who started the thread, attempted to bring it back to the forefront because I was desperate for help. I got a few replies and the thread was dead again. My dealing with the prolapse ended up being something I had to figure out on my own. Now, if this happens to someone else, I'll be able to help them out a bit. Funny how some threads get tons of replies even when there are other existing threads addressing the very same question over and over with the same answers. Just how it goes I guess. Now, look at all the responses you're getting with this starter thread!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ditto to all the above. I help where I can, but only when my info can be helpful, otherwise I subscribe to the post, as I know a question will get answered, or at least revived and then answered, then I get to add to my knowledge.


----------

